# Hirsch Offers Pulse ID Enterprise Networking



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Pulse ID Enterprise Networking, offered by Hirsch, provides the business intelligence and connectivity you need to effortlessly manage your production floor. It allows for greater productivity and the fine tuning of day-to-day operations for maximum profitability. 

Operators can download designs directly from a centralized database using a barcode scanner. Detailed dashboards and reporting systems allow a supervisor to track the efficiency of individual machines, designs and operators. This enables mangers to quickly respond to production issues. 

Production can be monitored remotely and accessed from any device using a modern web browser. Access up-to-the-minute data on the status of various jobs, production rates, resews, and operator and machine performance details. 

The software even allows the viewing of the current design a machine is sewing from wherever the viewer is. It’s also possible to save reports as XLS files to chart long-term results and create comprehensive productivity reports through the administration website to aid in setting production goals and quoting future jobs.

Enterprise Networking is a valuable tool for any size operation. Easily expandable and capable of handling hundreds of thousands of orders at a time, it will grow with your business. For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to https://pulsemicro.com/networkingpid.html.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

